# 93 Stillen Headers



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

hey guys how's it going im new to this, and i just bought some Stillin headers last night their 4-1 and on my stock manifold it has a 02 sensor, and i was wondering if the header is gonna have the same thing? if you guys could help me out i would appreciate it, and also would B&M short shifter be a good brand to get for my alty??


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes you new headers will have a place for your o2 sensor and a hook up for the egr tube. As for short shifters as far as i know B&M are the only ones for the altima that shift the pivot point so yeah ther the best for our cars.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks alot KDragon, and as far as o2 sensors, is their only one, because i was hoping that their would be only one, so i can take off the cat, and replace it with piping??


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, your illigal, sorry bro. welcome to the forum. But those headers are only for track use. I was looking into them, and the stillen website said they are iligal.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really?, so should i return them? what makes them illigal?


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

ill take em if you dont want them...they're illegal in terms of you wont pass smog with them and if you get pulled over you'll get a ticket.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

how will they know? will it smoke? and i just recived them, and their is a o2 sensor located on the header, and one on the downpipe that it came with...does my car have 2 o2's then?? or is the downpipe just like that? because i was thinking to move away from the city were they dont have to do smog, and but then again, i was thinking of just getting a high flow cat,and welding that suckka on their. but if i do end up selling them ill send u a message Sig..


----------



## SigEpbro33 (Aug 24, 2007)

ya theres two O2, naw it wont smoke. If your pulled over racing then they might check but i just pay the smog station xtra to pass cali visual smog tests. you can run straight pipes if you want. nothings illegal till you get caught.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really? because i just installed them and just bolted on straight up, besides having trouble fitting up the bolt holes to the cat, just need to make the wholes bigger on the downpipe so it can fit on the cat. I saw that theirs an o2 sensor after the cat, and i was thinking of getting a HIGH FLOW CAT, what would give better performance, running a high flow cat, or just straight pipes? and now i notice some more power


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, just pay an xtra 20 bucks where yu get your inspection done. If your cool woth the people then your ok. Just don't call too much attention to the bacon=)!


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

BTW, is it really loud?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

rod_88 said:


> BTW, is it really loud?


no didnt notice a difference in sound. but in power, notice alot. i feel like im not getting everything out of the header, is it maybe because its stock exhaust?. i was looking towards BORLA but dont kno what to get, im looking for a agressive deep town sound, i kno its hard on 4 cyl. any suggestions?


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

we have a 2.4L motor so it got a deeper sound than any honda out there.. but i would get a cheap ebay cat back and swap the muffler out for somthing a bit nicer and less ricer.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

KDragon said:


> we have a 2.4L motor so it got a deeper sound than any honda out there.. but i would get a cheap ebay cat back and swap the muffler out for somthing a bit nicer and less ricer.


.

i think im going to run straight pipes, but with the muffler, should i get a universal borla?

tips would be nice


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

the tip is what gives it the loudness actually. You can get a magna flow or even a borla would be awsome.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

lol no not exhaust tips lol. my bad for not being clear tips as in, what i should do as far as running straight pipes, with a borla, or getting a high flow cat with a borla haha, sorry for not being clear, but i would like borla over magnaflow, any suggestoins?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Shoot, go straight if you can. The straighter the pipe the less restrictions, the better the flow!


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh, yeah cuz i dont want that honda rice sound, i want some deep sound. i have a friend that has a eclipse and he has a magnaflow and dont like the way it sounds, its loud and high pitched like a honda, and i dont know if magnaflow would sound the same on my car,BORLA has some sweet sounding exhaust's. and as for the cat, i noticed that i have another o2 sensor behind the cat, if i were to run straight pipes, would the engine lit come on?? would it run crappy???


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Geeze im not sure, my lights been on since ive owned the car(last october) and the guy at autozone said my engine's running ritch. But I like it. Its felt stronger since the light went on.


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh really...damn..because thats where im stuck..i don't want no engine light on..lol..


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

OK the first o2 sensor is the ONLY ONE that affects how the car runs. So no matter if the CEL light is on or not for the second o2 it does not matter. In addition to that i think only Cali models turn on the CEL for a bad or missing second o2 sensor. does that help?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh ok, yeah does help thanx alot, so now i dont have to worry about anything, so now that i know this, im going catless . thanks alot Kdragon


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

So in texas I can run no cat too(seeing only if my car is putting out good emisions)?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

notice any extra power?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone Told me that my Headers that are illegal will not pass smog.
Just got it smog'd Thursday, and passed it without a problem
Just letting people know, that they do pass.BTW does anybody kno any company that makes High Flow Cats for the Altima??????????!?!??


----------

